# Brackets to covert a lay-down transformer into a stand-up?



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Somewhere in the last while, I saw an online amp parts store selling the brackets you need to convert a lay-down transformer into a stand-up transformer. Made a mental note of it and carried on. Now that I want some of these brackets, I can't remember where I saw them and I can't find them on the sites I normally frequent. Pretty sure it was Marshall stuff.

has Anybody seen them? Help me out? 

Or did I dream the whole thing after eating too many cookies one night?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Mercury has them, free no less, but you have to buy a transformer. A piece of flat stock drilled and bent will do, or a piece of angle iron shaped to clear the bell. 

http://www.mercurymagnetics.com/pages/mainframe.htm


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Has the transformer got two bell covers already?


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

When I replaced the transformer in my band master I made my own. Like WCGill said, you can use a piece of iron if you drill it and shape it right.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

nonreverb said:


> Has the transformer got two bell covers already?


Yes, it has two bells on it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> Yes, it has two bells on it.


Ding dong! .... Sorry, I just couldn't resist; you made it so easy.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm not aware of anything stand-alone like that but Weber sells conversion endbells https://taweber.powweb.com/store/magnetic.htm (Part # W025130SU-BELL with brackets) for some of it's transformers...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks everybody, looks like I'll be making my own. No big deal. The Weber ones Steve found, and the Magnetic Components ones I found are all too small for what I'm doing. (65 watt, 2 x EL34 OT)


----------

